# Headlamps NOT for riding. Discuss!



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

You know, for hunting, hiking, skiing, dawn patrol...best bang for the buck, either self contained or corded?


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

zebralight h series, any


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm a big fan of black diamond stuff. Well thought out UIs, durable and good beam options.

PS, any recommendations on single AA self contained headlamps? I hatehatehate AAAs.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

znomit said:


> I'm a big fan of black diamond stuff. Well thought out UIs, durable and good beam options.
> 
> PS, any recommendations on single AA self contained headlamps? I hatehatehate AAAs.


zebralight h52


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

I am looking for way more light due to the speeds of skiing with it. ot real into the 90 degree lens, either. 
Thanks for the replies!
Others?


----------



## tychoseven (Sep 10, 2013)

One of the Zebralight H600 series would probably work if you want "way more light". I'd suggest something with a neutral white and/or high CRI emitter if it's for outdoor activities.


----------



## NuMexJoe (Jan 12, 2004)

Our Thursday night group rides morph into a "hike or skin up Pajarito Mtn after dark and board/ski back down" during the winter (well, during normal winters w/ snow...) and this year I bought a dedicated light instead of either making do with a Petzl Tikka Plus or taking my bike light off of my bike helmet. I got one of the ubiquitous Cree T6 XML lights off of Amazon but with an integral 2-cell battery pack as part of the head strap. Outfit it with one of those $5 spread lenses from Action-LED (?) and it's all I need. Total shipped was $17. When it's actually snowing, I'll take the light off my head and hold it at waist level for the ride down so I can see better (I'm boarding, so I've got a free hand), but sadly, that's not been necessary this year.


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

I just use my Glowworm x2 lights for everything. They are so light weight and bright and I mount one on the headband and sometimes mount the other to my GoPro chest harness. The chest mount helps see details in the trail and when using both the chest mount and headband mount for a combined 2,400 lumens, it is bright enough for any night activities. I included a couple of pics of my stuff.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Lupine Piko X. Absolutely the best.

J.


----------



## abevern (Apr 21, 2009)

*Chesty Mount?*



MaximusHQ said:


> I just use my Glowworm x2 lights for everything. They are so light weight and bright and I mount one on the headband and sometimes mount the other to my GoPro chest harness. The chest mount helps see details in the trail and when using both the chest mount and headband mount for a combined 2,400 lumens, it is bright enough for any night activities. I included a couple of pics of my stuff.


Maximus,

can you share any details about how you mounted the glowworm on your chesty. I was thinking of doing exactly that the other night, but lacked a creative solution.


----------



## kjmccarx (Apr 3, 2014)

I love my Fenix HP30... I use it for everying from riding (mounted on my helmet) to working on my Jeep, to hiking and camping, to mountaineering.

Here's a little bit of info I wrote up on it. (Original post here: Fenix HP 30)



> I have been using it for about a month now, I have used it for everything from hiking in the middle of the Arizona dessert to working on my jeep in my school's parking lot. I also do a lot of alpine mountaineering, so I have experience using many other headlamps - but I have not taken this one into mountains yet.
> 
> THE GOOD: The actual part of the light that is on the front of the head strap is great, machined well, the user interface is simple, and it is extremely light (no pun intended). The light even comes with a flip-up light diffuser that is really nice for things like working on my jeep, and it acts as a lens protector when the light is not in use. And, as always the head strap is very nice. I used to use the Fenix head strap for flashlights, and I always loved how comfortable it was. The head strap is identical, but weighted better since there isn't the weight of a heavy light on the side of your head, weighing half of it down. The USB port on the side of the pack is nice, it puts out a true 1Amp, but I haven't used it out in the wilderness yet, so I can't attest to how it affects the run time. Another thing that is good about the HP30 is how durable the wire is. Wires are usually the weakpoint for devices like this, but this wire seems to have very solid connections to the headlamp, and the battery back that remove any stress from internal connections. The point where the wire from the light and battery connect have a snap-together connection to eliminate any stress there, as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

127.0.0.1 said:


> zebralight h52


Thanks Homie. Picked up a Zebralight H52w. 
Easy to get on and off the helmet. Great UI, incredible range of brightness settings. Nice beam, love the tint. Don't like the strobe modes much is my only gripe.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

abevern said:


> Maximus,
> 
> can you share any details about how you mounted the glowworm on your chesty. I was thinking of doing exactly that the other night, but lacked a creative solution.


The new Gloworm quick release mount should make that easy. We have bases that either velcro on or self-adhesive ones. It's then a simple matter to snap it out the chest mount and onto your helmet or the new QR head strap. The mount is compatible with the GoPro quick release system.


----------



## NightOWL (Jul 30, 2006)

this is one of the reasons i am considering the Gloworm series. They can be mounted on a bar, helmet, and a head band.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

znomit said:


> I'm a big fan of black diamond stuff. Well thought out UIs, durable and good beam options.
> 
> PS, any recommendations on single AA self contained headlamps? I hatehatehate AAAs.


+1 on Black Diamond. Wife has two of them, and they're really nice.


----------



## chumanji9 (Mar 7, 2013)

+1 for Zebralight. H600 series. I use it for hiking, working in the yard all the time. beam pattern is almost perfect. It comes with a head strap for home/hiking use. I also bought a two-fish mount for the helmet and use it for night-riding in the trails. Best bang for the buck... And its lighter than most lights at less than 100grams. With battery installed its lighter than some of the ones without battery.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Check out the new Petal Tikka RXP. It's got the ability to go from a 200 lumen spot beam for long distance viewing to a wide angle diffused light for close in viewing. It works off of a light sensor that judges reflected light. Really works superbly for hiking, snowshoeing, etc... Because of the automatic adjusting of the lighting it has an amazing battery life as well.

J.


----------



## Old Ray (Sep 5, 2010)

+1 on the Fenix headlamps. Plenty of power, and they use AA batteries, which can be re-chargeable. They fit on my Cabela's cap quite naturally, too.


----------



## perbl (Jul 13, 2006)

JohnJ80 said:


> Lupine Piko X. Absolutely the best.
> 
> J.


My issue with the Piko is that you need an allen wrench to change between helmet, headband, handle bar mount etc. Doing this several times per week makes me think about wear on the threads, and considering getting an extra lamp head that can be permanently mounted on the headband.

I guess I might try out the gopro-mount to see if that fixes some of my issue, but I think the GoPro handle bar mount is too bulky.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

perbl said:


> My issue with the Piko is that you need an allen wrench to change between helmet, headband, handle bar mount etc. Doing this several times per week makes me think about wear on the threads, and considering getting an extra lamp head that can be permanently mounted on the headband.
> 
> I guess I might try out the gopro-mount to see if that fixes some of my issue, but I think the GoPro handle bar mount is too bulky.


Just get the rubber o-ring handlebar mount, the universal head band and the similar mount for the helmet. Slightly bulkier than the bike helmet specific mount but you won't have to change a thing. I'd do that rather than the GoPro mount.

It's the same head strap system they use if you are going to use a Wilma as a head light.

AND - note that the OP said NOT for riding. If it is not for riding, then changing for handlebar usage is not in the cards anyhow.

J.


----------

